# Role playing? I am confused and going nuts and crazy



## Snooring (Mar 10, 2011)

Laddies, my wife last night told me that we should "role playing".
I asked her to explain as i have no idea what does that mean, she then replied that she has given more than enough information.
She want me to suprise her with all of them. she also added that if she will tell me it will not be exciting anymore.

Please help me, I want to satisfy my wife as things are stating to get better a bit
what is role playing? how many are those?


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

I think that you are going to have to know some of your wife's fantasies or you could just use your own to do this.
Have you ever dreamed of doing your high school teacher or one of the cheerleaders?
Would your wife enjoy getting picked up by a rough and tumble construction worker?
How about a gynecologist exam turned dirty?
he could pick up a hitchhiker and bring him home.
Maybe she's like to do the pool boy.

Is that enough to get your imagination going?


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Role play is fun. 

My husband would pretend to be a pizza delivery guy. He requested if he may eat the pizza first before harrassing me.

When you do the role play, you might want to tie her up or something.

Maybe you can also get a magic wound, to make the game even more exciting.


----------



## AniversaryFight (Mar 7, 2011)

Use imagination to create roles for you two to play as if youare completely strangers to do some exciting meet up that leads to sex


----------

